# track type compatibility



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

can you guys please tell me which type of track is usable with one another? lgb / marklin etc etc. ive been looking at many for sale on ebay and don't want to make a mistake.

thanks!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Solid "G" gauge rail comes in different sizes (codes). The code is the height of the rail in thousands of an inch. Code 332 is 0.332 inches high from the bottom of the rail to the top of the rail, not the rail and tie thickness. Code 250 is 1/4' high.

All code rails of the same size with mate regardless of the manufacturers, as long as it is solid rail. Bachmann steel rail is a rolled steel sheet. It does not easily mate with solid rail and cannot be used outside. It will rust very quickly. LGB, AristoCraft, Piko, Bachmann (brass) and USAtrains rail is code 332 and can be easily interchanged. Accucraft makes several different sizes, 332 and 250. As long you get the correct size it will mate with the other track. I think that Marklin "G" track is a smaller code. At least, it used to be. Now that they own LGB, they may make code 332 rail, not sure as I haven't bought any track for a while.

Just buy the largest diameter/radius that you can fit into the space your are planning to use for your layout. Bigger is better. My track is 10' diameter, I wish it was larger.

Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have quite a bit of used track for sale, it is code 332. I have more than is listed on our site. Let me 

Know if you are interested. [email protected]


http://www.reindeerpass.com/used.aspx


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

Thanks.t helps very much. while on the subject of track, I want to use dcc (I have a power cab system from my HO. I would probably just need another booster for my G layout. are the LGB turnouts typically DCC friendly? I really want command control and even some of the RC options out there. is it very involved to insulate the frogs on these large scale turnouts? im doing a basement layout , with hopefully a double mainline with 9' diameter , and smaller local lines with tighter curves. im excited to get into the G world here... I thonk I have a nice basement space to work with.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I run DCC, all LGB, Aristo, USAT turnouts are DCC friendly. 

Use the DCC specialties autoreversers.

Read my site.

Over and out.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Frogs on many large scale switches are plastic, no worry about shorts there.
Some like Trainli and Theil are metal but are insulated and have tabs on the bottom for wiring them if you want, however, most rolling stock is long enough that powered metal frogs are not really needed.
To keep the plastic frogs from wearing out, LGB has deep wheel flanges that ride on the bottom of the frog so wheels do not ride on the plastic rails.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan we should discuss the reason LGB makes flange-bearing frogs, I don't believe the main reason is wear, but let's take this up on a separate thread, it's an interesting conversation.

Greg


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We have great prices on LGB switches.


----------

